# Тренажер для вытяжения позвоночника



## Walentina (17 Дек 2011)

Я больше года пользуюсь таким тренажером  фотки из моего альбома.
десять лет мучалась с болью в позвоночнике, после того, как ВРАЧИ испортили мне позвоночник мануальными выкрутасами и аппаратом "Релакс", который и сейчас на вооружении в клиниках, в головах врачей и учебниках.
После таких аппаратов и врачи и пациенты теряют веру в аппараты вытяжения позвоночника.
А этот тренажер с названием "Панацея" мне удалось купить прошлым летом, когда проходила курс лечения с аппаратом "Анатомотор" в Волгограде. Это был самый удачный мой отпуск.
"Панацея" оправдывает свое название, снимает боль сдавленного позвоночника. Я им довольна.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Дек 2011)

Классический пример недобросовестной рекламы (все врачи негодяи и невежи, но есть "чудо-средство", которое само избавит любого человека от любой болезни)!


----------



## piptik (20 Дек 2011)

А я не согласен с доктором, мне врачи прописывали всякие уколы,прокапывания,мази,прогревания,но толку ,что то нет,но я врачей не виню,им тоже кушать надо,а насчёт тренажёра то я бы не стал так котигорично писать,у меня когда спина болит, я на турнике вешу и боль потихоньку проходит, а тут кмпактный тренажёрчик для дома позвонки растягивает,если не вылечит то боль по любому снимет


----------



## Владимир З. (21 Дек 2011)

Здравствуйте! Обьясните, пожалуйста, как это устройство работает?


----------



## Walentina (25 Дек 2011)

Устройство похоже на уменьшенную версию американского тракционного стола Анатомотор. Собственно на нем сначала я проходила процедуры. Действует этот малыш-тренажер так: сначала надо присесть на край неподвижной площадки, затем лечь на спину, застегнуть ремни. Две площадки, на которых лежишь, подвижные и двигаются с помощью боковых рукояток. (Кстати своими руками натяжение более точное и безопасное, чем на электрическом монстре, по-моему). На бедрах ремень используется всегда. Грудной-если надо тянуть пояснично-крестцовый отдел. Под шеей располагается  съемный подголовник, который можно регулировать. На подбородок надевается также регулируемый ремешок.  Тогда можно работать с шейным отделом позвоночника. В интернете есть куча видеороликов про этот тренажер для позвоночника, например на Ютубе.


----------



## Владимир З. (25 Дек 2011)

Посмотрел видео, очень интересная разработка. Позвонил узнал, как, почем, заказал. Это именно то, что я искал. Спасибо Вам, Walentina, за статью.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Дек 2011)

Этот рекламный прием в психологии носит название "двойное наведение". Так, кстати, работают все "лохотронщики" !


----------



## zMarinaz (27 Дек 2011)

Можно еще за веревочку к батарее привязаться и растягиваться... метод такой же, зато бесплатно))) Шучу..


----------



## Владимир З. (28 Дек 2011)

*****************
........Прежде чем 
лохотронщиками называть, купите предлагаемый товар и проверьте сами. А 
трепать языком любой может. Наверняка мой пост не понравится команде 
форума, но нарушений в нем нет.

*moderator:* Сообщение отредактировано. Причина - нарушений Правил форума, в частности:
*.... подстрекательство и провокации на конфликт сторон * *пресекаются без разглагольствований и обсуждений*.
Сообщения, подпадающие под действие этого правила, удаляются. Нарушители блокируются или получают предупреждающие о нарушении правил форума баллы, по сумме которых может быть осуществлена автоматическая блокировка.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Дек 2011)

Классика жанра!


----------



## piptik (29 Дек 2011)

Заказал тренажёр "панацея",жду с нетерпением,попробую обойтись без алчных докторов


----------



## Галюня (29 Дек 2011)

Нет, я бы не рискнула такие эксперименты со своей больной спинкой ставить. Уж очень хочется на своих ногах ходить!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Дек 2011)

piptik написал(а):


> Заказал тренажёр "панацея",жду с нетерпением,попробую обойтись без алчных докторов


Сколько стоит?


----------



## piptik (29 Дек 2011)

стоит по божески,10 рублей,я думаю,что за маленький кусочек счастья это не большие деньги


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Дек 2011)

10 000 рублей?


----------



## piptik (10 Янв 2012)

Уррра!!!! Мне привезли тренажёр!!!Очень понравился,да,что греха таить,ОН ПРОСТО ЧУДЕСЕН, работает чётко и предсказуемо.Всего два дня,как мне его доставили,а боли в спине и между лопатками почти изчезли,теперь уже могу шнурки завязывать самостоятельно.Раньше часто болела голова,приходилось лаблетки горстями усугублять,теперь после растяжки шейных позвонков на тренажёре голова перестаёт болеть почти сразу.Тренажёр стал мне родным,как сын.Я даже дал ему имя"Акакий" .Всем рекомендую,особый респект людям,разработавшим это чудо техники.


----------



## zMarinaz (10 Янв 2012)

piptik написал(а):


> приходилось лаблетки горстями усугублять,


Как то странно Вы начали мысли свои выражать после тренажера-то....будьте поосторожнее)


----------



## Галюня (10 Янв 2012)

Вы кроме тренажера ничего не принимаете?


----------



## abelar (11 Янв 2012)

piptik написал(а):


> .Тренажёр стал мне родным,как сын.Я даже дал ему имя"Акакий" .


Когда начнете с ним разговаривать - вызывайте доктора....


----------



## Галюня (11 Янв 2012)

abelar написал(а):


> Когда начнете с ним разговаривать - вызывайте доктора....


Мне кажется, он уже с ним разговаривает.


----------



## piptik (11 Янв 2012)

Унылые люди и шутят уныло.


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (13 Янв 2012)

"Алчные докторишки...","...купите этот товар немедленно"...лаблетки горстями при больной голове....Ребята, что греха таить, вы ПРОСТО ЧУДЕСНЫ, работаете чётко, но к сожалению-предсказуемо.Акакию привет))
...я  плакалЬ.


----------



## Walentina (13 Янв 2012)

В нашем мирке больные не хотят верить в то, что им действительно поможет. 
Интересно почитать отзывы от тех, кто пользуется такими тренажерами.  
Спецам контрразведки неплохо бы выделить собственный раздел. Там пусть мочат лохотронщиков.


----------



## Галюня (13 Янв 2012)

Ан ведь задело!


----------



## Андреeй (13 Янв 2012)

Walentina написал(а):


> В нашем мирке больные не хотят верить в то, что им действительно поможет.


 Это Ваша настоящая фотка? Что-то Вы не похожи на мученицу с десятилетним стажем )


----------



## Галюня (13 Янв 2012)

Андреeй написал(а):


> Это Ваша настоящая фотка? Что Вы не похожи на мученицу с десятилетним стажем )


Ее тренажер Акакий вылечил.


----------



## Андреeй (13 Янв 2012)

Галюня написал(а):


> Ее тренажер Акакий вылечил.


Вид у этого Акакия какой-то зловещий. Напоминает то ли протез нижней половины человека, то ли прибор для пыток.


----------



## Галюня (13 Янв 2012)

Скорее второе( дыба).


----------



## Андреeй (13 Янв 2012)

Галюня написал(а):


> Скорее второе( дыба).


Вы, наверное, не застали послевоенные годы, и не видели половинки людей пристегнутых ремешками к подставкам ( а я - дыбу ).


----------



## Галюня (13 Янв 2012)

Это дыба.


----------



## piptik (13 Янв 2012)

"Акакий рулит!!!!


----------



## Галюня (14 Янв 2012)

Прикольная тема! Ее надо переименовать в " Поприкалываемся?" Кто против? Кто воздержался? Все ЗА ? Принято.


----------



## Владимир З. (1 Апр 2012)

Да, тема прикольная и потому позитивная. От себя скажу, что я один из тех дурных пациентов, который таки-купил обсуждаемый здесь тренажер для позвоночника. Можно теперь пожалеть меня или скептиков, ведь раньше не мог больше получаса на ногах - спина болела невыносимо. Не мог стоя, слегка наклониться над столом, чтобы сделать запись.   Теперь я и хожу по несколько часов,  наклоны делаю без страха, просыпаюсь абсолютно без боли в спине. Так что искренний привет Акакию!


----------



## Галюня (1 Апр 2012)

Не верю. Одновременно появилось три новичка, которые пишут только в этой теме, расхваливая тренажер.
Очевидно же, что это просто реклама.


----------



## gudkov (1 Апр 2012)

Галюня написал(а):


> Не верю. Одновременно появилось три новичка, которые пишут только в этой теме, расхваливая тренажер.
> Очевидно же, что это просто реклама.



Да вы посмотрите все 4 сообщения этого "Владимира З." и сразу все станет понятно


----------



## Галюня (2 Апр 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Да вы посмотрите все 4 сообщения этого "Владимира З." и сразу все станет понятно


 Так я самого начала и смотрю, и кажется мне, что это один и тот же человек отписывается периодически в рекламных целях.


----------



## Владимир З. (3 Апр 2012)

лучше один раз увидеть, чем много раз рассуждать:


----------



## Иосиф Ааронович Зюс (3 Апр 2012)

И что вы накинулись на людей.У меня этот тренажёр уже года три,отлично сконструирован ,очень удобный и отлично растягивает. Я в своё время пообщался с ребятами из этой фирмы,всё популярно обьяснили ,очень приветливые. а тренажёр похож на огромные стационары в центрах реабилитации ,только уменьшенная копия для дома.лёгок и компактен.мне он очень помог,и не надо сарказма.


----------



## Владимир З. (3 Апр 2012)

щас опять напишут галюня с гудковым, что это один человек, или что это недобросовестная реклама.


----------



## Галюня (3 Апр 2012)

Ну надо же, какое совпадение! Человек первый день на форуме и сразу в эту тему и у него есть этот тренажер. Я добралась до этой темы со своей больной спиной только через полгода где-то.
А у Владимира хочу попросить выложить свое личное видео с этим тренажером и снимки своего позвоночника.
Извините, не верю.


----------



## Галюня (3 Апр 2012)

От чего помог-то??? Это форум о позвоночнике, а я очень понятливая.


----------



## Владимир З. (3 Апр 2012)

Человек первый день на форуме и сразу в эту тему.....  поверьте наконец, что умные люди сначала читают форумы, иногда не меньше года, и только потом в него пишут


----------



## Владимир З. (3 Апр 2012)

.......и снимки......   если у Вас болела спина, а после определенных Ваших действий перестала, то Вы побежите делать МРТ??


----------



## Иосиф Ааронович Зюс (3 Апр 2012)

Тренажёр хорошо снимает боли в спине хорошим и добрым людям.Всем же остальным с грязными помыслами(тролям)и чёрной душой он не помогает.


----------



## Галюня (3 Апр 2012)

Владимир З. написал(а):


> Человек первый день на форуме и сразу в эту тему..... поверьте наконец, что умные люди сначала читают форумы, иногда не меньше года, и только потом в него пишут


 Значит я умная, спасибо. Так от чего вы лечитесь? Может напишите?


----------



## Галюня (3 Апр 2012)

Иосиф Ааронович Зюс написал(а):


> Тренажёр хорошо снимает боли в спине хорошим и добрым людям.Всем же остальным с грязными помыслами(тролям)и чёрной душой он не помогает.


 Боли в спине у вас от чего? Диагноз-то какой? А насчет троллей, так у администраторов поинтересуйтесь, состою ли я в их числе.


----------



## Галюня (3 Апр 2012)

Владимир З. написал(а):


> .......и снимки...... если у Вас болела спина, а после определенных Ваших действий перестала, то Вы побежите делать МРТ??


 Ну покажите хотя бы те, которые до... А МРТ по истечении года как раз собираюсь делать.
И вообще, что такое болела спина? У меня грыжа и дело было не в одной спине. А у вас?


----------



## Владимир З. (3 Апр 2012)

со всем к Вам уважением, но я не храню ненужные фотки, и не делаю из них фетиш, ибо я не мнительная женщина. А если у меня хорошее самочувствие, то я не ищу в себе болячки, а радуюсь жизни


----------



## Галюня (4 Апр 2012)

Все понятно. Вопросов больше нет. Радуйтесь , что у вас нет проблем с позвоночником. Желаю никогда их не приобрести.


----------



## zMarinaz (4 Апр 2012)

С грыжами более 7 мм. вытяжка противопоказана. Не вздумайте покупать данный  "тренажер"! И те у кого меньше 7 мм. грыжа можете купить, но только в комплекте с врачом для контроля занятий. Самостоятельное занятие на данной конструкции навредит вашему здоровью!


----------



## Владимир З. (8 Апр 2012)

Еше один (или одна) теоретик-тролль. Тоже дает советы о том, что в руках не держало, и все равно лезет с высказываниями. Не хотите-не пользуйтесь, а других отговаривать- не признак большого ума.  Вы себя светилами медицины ошибочно считаете. Во всех темах, куда влезли эти три тролля, они пишут что все методы и предложения, кроме их собственных-это вред. За другими подсчитали количество и характер сообщений. Ваши собственные сообщения уже многих достали


----------



## Иосиф Ааронович Зюс (8 Апр 2012)

Кстати да.Я тут форум полистал и везде эта троица.Во всех темах от них один негатив,над всеми издеваются .высмеивают,унижают. И что им "в контакте" и "однокласники" не сидится,весь форум затроллили.


----------



## Ольга . (8 Апр 2012)

Владимир З. написал(а):


> ...дает советы о том, что в руках не держало, и все равно лезет с высказываниями.


Смею заметить, что тема "Тренажер для вытяжения позвоночника" находится в разделе "Делимся опытом, мнениями и советами", и свое ИМХО здесь может высказать любой пользователь. Другое дело, что эти ИМХО не всегда совпадают с рекламными целями производителей и счастливых обладателей этого тренажера.



Иосиф Ааронович Зюс написал(а):


> Кстати да.Я тут форум полистал и везде эта троица.


Кстати, нет: Нас гораздо больше...


----------



## zMarinaz (9 Апр 2012)

*Противопоказаниями к тракции у больных остеохондрозом являются:*


секвестрированные грыжи, особенно при сдавлении корешков конского хвоста (из-за возможного дальнейшего продвижения или выпадения грыжевого секвестра),
нестабильность позвоночника на одном или нескольких уровнях,
цервико- и люмбопериартроз, фиксированный гиперлордоз,
явления нейроостеофиброза или грубые мышечно-тонические синдромы при наличии миофасциальных триггерных пунктов до устранения контрактур в соответствующих мышцах,
сосудистые корешково-спинальные синдромы, (синдром шейной мигрени, синдром позвоночной артерии, цервикальная миелопатия и др.),
выраженные задние остеофиты,
грубый артроз фасеточных суставов,
остеопороз,
истинный спондилолистез (со спондилолизом),
сужение спинномозгового канала и аномалии развития позвоночника.


----------



## Иосиф Ааронович Зюс (9 Апр 2012)

Семейный сговор.


----------



## Владимир З. (11 Апр 2012)

*Показания для сухого вытяжения позвоночника:*

1)острый корешковый синдром при отсутствии секвестрации [1,3,5]менее 1 ч [6]
2)корешковый синдром после выхода из острой фазы [6] при отсутствии парезов [5]
3)кифо- и лордосколиозы [1,5]
4)начальные стадии шейных и поясничных прострелов при отсутствии триггерных пунктов в типичных зонах паравертебральной [1,5] и экстравертебральной [5] мускулатуры
5)мигрень [3]
6)вертеброцефалгия [3]
7)спондилез [3]!
8)cпондилоартроз [3]
9)сколиоз [3]
10) протрузия МПД [3]
11) группа симптомов (торакалгия, цервикалгия, вертеброцефалгия, дорсалгия и проч.) [3]
12) Синдром позвоночной артерии [3]
13) Синдром лестничной мышцы [3]
14) Синдром Миньера [3]
15) Коксартроз [3,6]
16) У тяжелоатлетов после тренировки [7]


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Апр 2012)

zMarinaz написал(а):


> цервико- и люмбопериартроз,





Владимир З. написал(а):


> 4)начальные стадии шейных и поясничных прострелов


таких "заболеваний" не существует, и то, и то бред, оба автора писавших приведенные вами рекомендации не компетентны, прочитав ТАКИЕ рекомендации я воздержался бы от их рекомендаций.


----------



## zMarinaz (12 Апр 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> таких "заболеваний" не существует, и то, и то бред, оба автора писавших приведенные вами рекомендации не компетентны, прочитав ТАКИЕ рекомендации я воздержался бы от их рекомендаций.


Ясно, бред. Но тогда, будьте так любезны, напишите свое мнение, как врач, в каких случаях можно, а в каких нельзя использовать выше указанный тренажер. И вообще что вы думаете по этому поводу?


----------



## Галюня (12 Апр 2012)

А мне вот интересно, как Синдром Меньера(заболевание среднего уха, вызывающее увеличение количества жидкости в его полости) можно вылечить вытяжением позвоночника.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Апр 2012)

Я целиком поддерживаю девушек, вступивших в полемику с очередным апологетом очередного "чудо-тренажёра". коль ему помогло - хвала Всевышнему! Хотя чаще всего имеем дело с обыкновенной рекламой.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Апр 2012)

zMarinaz написал(а):


> И вообще что вы думаете по этому поводу?


вытяжение применяют со времен Гипократа, если не раньше, это факт. Интерес вызывает другое, КАК обосновывают влияние вытяжение на позвоночник? Другими словами, что мы конкретно в позвоночнике растягиваем при вытяжении? Попробуйте у авторов методик спросить, какова точка приложения в их аппаратах, во где мы увидим полет мысли и поток неконтролируемого сознания ))))))


----------



## Olena (13 Апр 2012)

Владимир З. написал(а):


> Еше один (или одна) теоретик-тролль. Тоже дает советы о том, что в руках не держало, и все равно лезет с высказываниями. Не хотите-не пользуйтесь, а других отговаривать- не признак большого ума. и



Вот "лезет с высказываниями" звучит как-то в диссонанс обычной тональности форума, и вообще - грубо и не по-европейски . Я тут совсем не теоретик, я практик. И я бы отговаривала от такого людей, имеющих проблемы с позвоночником, но не потому что я очень умная (хотя есть такое  ), а потому что это можно только "в комплекте с врачом" и, желательно, грамотным. У меня личный опыт "сухой вытяжки" и даже под присмотром врача. Делала пару лет назад, улучшенй не было и я не уверена, что это не повлияло на ухудшение. Думаю, что это может быть полезно здоровым людям, ну, может с небольшими протрузиями... и то не факт. На турнике "повисеть" дешевле. А навредить больному человеку может легко. И, кстати, у меня есть мрт и до и после - невеселые картинки. Мне кажется, что это никак нельзя всем советовать.


----------



## SatirS (16 Ноя 2012)

Советовать всем подряд одну и ту же методику при проблемах с позвоночником - вообще дело странное.
Я сейчас строго за себя говорю, например, но у меня при том, что лет немного, вроде, проблемы со спиной достаточно давние. Зработал в свое время наргрузками, а потом плюнул по молодости... доплевался, в общем, до систематических болей в спине, в среднем раз-два за квартал бываю на стационаре.. мало приятного, в общем...
Так вот, в последнее время совмещаю классическое лечение с работой на тренажере в зале. Тренажер - Качели Юлина, может кто из медиклв в курсе. Вещь достаточно хорошая, конечно, лечения полностью не заменяет в моем случае, да и с врачом посоветовался до того, как начать заниматься, но в общем и целом чувствую себя все равно лучше, по крайней мере, к вечеру разваливаться на части перестал


----------



## Ramilone (14 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте, скажите пожалуйста у кого был опыт с тренажером Анатомотор. Есть ли эффективность лечения? насколько он безопасен для вытяжения шейного отдела?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Ноя 2017)

Не дифференцированное вытяжение шейного отдела позвоночника.
Безопасность зависит от силы вытяжения.
Сила вытяжения задается Вами или специалистом.


----------

